# Studio Fix



## pinknilla (May 23, 2008)

I recently switched from the Studio Fix powder to Fluid and WOW my face looks horrible, i've had the worst breakouts. It's made me want to leave MAC face products alone and try another brand. I had Clinique in mind, but are they WOC friendly as far as their foundation and powders go? By the way I am NW43


----------



## kelcia (Jun 1, 2008)

i'm not sure about clinique but Dior has some amazing things.. I'm NC42 and I use 300 in Dior.
Chanel.. also amazing I use 60 in that.
I haven't had problems breaking out with either and i'm fast to break out. I've left it on overnight and i'm fine.
I'd still stick with powder studiofix.. I only use Dior or Chanel when I need a more dewy look rather than matte or in cold dry weather.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 1, 2008)

Clinique was my go-to for a bit when I was in hs/college, but now I am in love with Prescriptives. In Clinique I wore superbalanced in #17 and 15. When I wore #17 I then switched to MAC and wore NW43 at that time too, so they might be close in shade.

No matter who you go with, get color matched and take home a sample to test it out in various lighting scenarios and to check for any irritation. That's the only way.

Good luck


----------



## sweetface (Jun 3, 2008)

Make up forever makes amazing foundation. I have sensitive skin and the Face and Body foundation doesn't irritate it at all. They also have tons of shades with different undertones


----------

